# Alt ivory judging!!!



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2008)

Consensus opinion was you want to judge the contest through membership poll.

Well, there are 17 entries, so if we put six in each thread, then take the two highest vote getters from each thread, and start a "Finals", it will result in winners!!

So, let's try it.

HERE is the first set of six. (I tried this on my firefox, the computer ate it, we will see how IE feels about it)

Entry 1







Entry 2





Entry 3





Entry 4





Entry 5





Entry 6





<center>*REMEMBER YOU CAN VOTE IN ALL THREE POLLS, BUT ONLY ONCE IN EACH*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2008)

83 votes, couple hundred views.

<center>*HOW HARD IS IT TO SELECT ONE????????*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2008)

go to the head of the line! (bump)


----------



## bobaltig (Jun 22, 2008)

You're probably getting lots of multiple views Ed to see how the voting is going, but the viewers who are revisiting the site can only vote once.  I don't really know how the page views work on this forum, but it seems logical.

Bob



> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 83 votes, couple hundred views.
> 
> <center>*HOW HARD IS IT TO SELECT ONE????????*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to get 5% of the membership (250) votes.  But I will post the leaders Wednesday, so this doesn't go on too much longer!!

Hey, the candidates are ALL good, you don't have to "hold your nose and vote!!"  Vote NOW!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

HMMMM
who should I vote for???


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

<center>*FINAL DAY

Bump*</center>

The teal is just for you, Randy!!


----------

